# Solved: Google Voice No sound



## cybernia_nyc (Mar 3, 2005)

All of a sudden I can't hear any audio from my Google Voice/Chat. Everything is working correctly and I can use skype fine. It's just google. I tried the flash settings fix and that didn't work. I re-installed the chat client and I've searched the internet for a solution and nothing.

Any ideas?

Update. I just called a friend's phone and it never said I was connected, and I couldn't hear him but he could hear me.

Update 2: Google voice chat works fine


----------



## cybernia_nyc (Mar 3, 2005)

Solved it. It turns out for some reason my sound card was not checked as default sound. I guess Google, unlike Skype and others can't automatically detect your sound card


----------

